# Long Island Retriever Field Trial Club



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks 2nd Series:°c

1, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 18,20, 21, 25, 27, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 39, 41, 43, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51stratches: 12, 19, 33


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to 3rd series:
21 dogs: 1, 6, 7, 9, 10, 18, 20, 25, 27, 31, 32, 35, 36, 37, 41, 43, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51

Open will be at Hank's
Amateur will be at the ditch field
Derby will be at Hank's at double barn... Where Q was today

Andrew will be posting the Q results

Barb


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Qual results: 1st-7 O/H Clendaniel
2nd-13 O/H Graham
3rd-11 O/H Difrancesco
4th-1 O/H Armstrong
RJ-8 O/H Thompson
JAM's-2,6,12,14,17


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Drew and Lucky!


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

*open*

any news on callbacks in Open to the WM


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Thing Barb got dropped in the open so we may not hear much now.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Roger and Sue.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Breck said:


> Thing Barb got dropped in the open so we may not hear much now.


Hah funny Breck.. I dropped myself... Working at AM... Will post callbacks. Maybe Andrew can post yo official results from open A& derby.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks Barb good luck in the Am.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to 2nd series:

31 dogs:

1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 29, 31 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 41, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49

Barb

Thx Mr Breck!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

AM callbacks to the 3rd series:

20 dogs

1, 2, 3, 7, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 19, 20, 29, 31, 33, 34, 44, 45, 49

AM will be at either the ditch field or Bill Thompson's

Barb


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

*Derby Placements*

Derby Placements

!st #4 Roberts
2nd #11 Roberts
3rd #1 Menzies
4th #9 Menzies
R J #6 Welsh
Jams #8 Matt Kemple, #12 Jeff Lyons, #13 Bill Smith


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

OPEN Results: 
1st-25 Abe O-Budd H-Forry
2nd-32 Matty O-Smith-H-Roberts
3rd-31 Star O/H Abraham
4th-27 Kate O/H DeMatteo
RJ- 9 Speedo H Roberts
Jams- 1 Snap, 20 Rhoney
Congrats to all.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur Results:

1. #3 Charli O/Opseth & Richardson H/Dave Opseth... Qualifies for National AM.. Congrats, well done Dave!
2. #31 Frenchy O/H Pete Plourde
3. #10 Speedo O/H John Stouffer
4. #12 Getty O/H Newt Cropper

RJ #15 Pilot O/H Alex Abraham

JAMS: 7, 14, 20, 29, 34, 44, 49

Thank you to the Judges, workers, Swamp Dog Club & especially the landowners... 
Hank McNeil & Bill Thompson. Thank to 
our Long Island Club members & Chairman Andrew who worked very hard & did a fine job!

Barb


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Barb,

Empty your inbox...


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

On behalf of the Long Island Retriever Club, I would like to extend a special thank you to The Swamp Dog Retriever Club and its members who year after year make this trial happen. I would also like to thank Bill Thompson of Blue Springs Kennel and Hank McNeil for providing their premier grounds which make this trial special. I would strongly encourage anyone who has not seen these amazing properties to enter Swamp Dogs FT in June. Thank you to our Judges, who were a pleasure to work with. I hope you enjoyed your weekend.
Congratulations to all of those who placed and everyone who entered their dogs, I hope you enjoyed the Trial. Looking forward to seeing you all in Winslow in June.
Sincerely,
Andy Kenneally
LIRFTC President/ FT Chairman


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Congratulations Dave and Pete


----------

